# NEW PHOTOS



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

PygocentruS Nattererİ;
New photos,New images,
(+) very agresive


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good coloration.








Super reds?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Color


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Awesome color and what size tank do u have all those killers in? we need full tank shots please







BTW: u have a red light don't you?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...how many do you have there??...looks a like a killer shoal


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Looks like theres a lot of reds in there...what size tank? All showing great color though.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

dude pygo natts rule nice tank and pics.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet looking natts


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

those suckers have some color!!! nice!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice color on those fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you have quite a shoal there.


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Awesome color and what size tank do u have all those killers in? we need full tank shots please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have got 9 natts and each size is 12 cm. The dimensions of the tank is 130*60*70 cm and it's volume is 450 litres. 
And I do not use red light, I always use only 1 pc. "Philips Aquarelle".
I always feed them crayfish.


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

my tank size;
130*60*70(h)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

GREAT colors!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice Red's









Congrats!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They look great, especially the color is amazing to see









The dimensions of the tank will eventually be too small for 9 adult redbelly's, but that's another story. For now I think they look great


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

BAKIR said:


> Nice Red's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Onur Can Bakır,
Thanks everybody
I LOVE YOU "PIRANHA" I LOVE YOU "RED BELLİED"
I LOVE YOU "NEW WORLD"
I LOVE YOU "AMAZING"


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice. How old and roughly how big are they?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice P. nattereri


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

BrandNew said:


> Nice. How old and roughly how big are they?
> [snapback]1052504[/snapback]​


length 12 cm. 10 months old.


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

You can reach us from below mentioned form. You can find in piranha fans. By means of these fellows, I fed them properly.









My Webpage


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

gok-tay said:


> You can reach us from below mentioned form. You can find in piranha fans. By means of these fellows, I fed them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.piranhalar.com/forum/index.php


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice colours !! very nice idd


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks TRomP...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

yehh great colors on those guy,s look,s good


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

remyo said:


> yehh great colors on those guy,s look,s good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks remyo,


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

cant see the pics









edit: Now I see . Nice to have Photoshop isnt it? 
The "red" glass tells me









Nice tank though


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

the colours on them reds are stunning, lovely fish dude

ian


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

VERY nice color on those reds. Are they super reds? What does their diet consist of? I'm just curious, because they look absolutely stunning. You've got a nice shoal there, take good care of them!!








~Taylor~


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice aquarium


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

wat do u feed them?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Awsome pics but one thing, lip cutting is a horible thing to do and their is an article pinned on here about it, and mabey im just being picky but i dont think displaying that pic in the sig is really a good thing to do. im not dissing you for it i just wanted to mention it incase you just hadnt thought about it. really cool pics other than that.









Lip cutting article please read it


----------

